# Trying to identify gun caliber.



## Hillmann (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a revolver I am trying to identify what type of ammo it takes. I would appreciate any help.

It is a 5 shot top break revlover. On the top of the barrel it says Forehand arms Co. Worcester Mass. U.S.A. Pat'd DEC.7.86&Jan.11.87 And the grips say F&W. 

It appears to be some type of .38

The barrel diameter from grove to grove is about .359
The diameter of the cylinders are about .391- .396 
The Cylinder is only 1.213 long.
And based on the powder residue the case length appears to be about .7 long (That is a very rough measurement)

I think it is either a .38 S&W or a .38 Colt short/ .38 new police. But I am having a very hard time finding any dimensions on either of those types of ammo so I don't know which one it is. Some information I find say that they are interchangeable the only difference is the new police/ colt short is a wadcutter and the S&W is rounded. 

If anyone needs other dimensions let me know. Also I will try and put up pictures tomorrow when I bring my camera.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

.38 S&W.... most likely black powder only. 

company made many models of cheap and inexpensive mail order guns.

fwiw i wouldnt shoot it till i had a competent gunsmith check it out, then i still wouldn't shoot it.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

.359 is the .38 S&Ws standard dia. and as T.D.B.F.H. said get it check probably a black powder gun. Shooting modern loads in a black powder gun is usually a really bad idea.


----------

